# Aqua extreme BUG



## linky-monky (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai récemment voulu installer le thème Aqua Extreme Obsidian sur mon mac, seulement voila après installation voila comment se sont présentées les choses:





J'ai maintenant une présentation HORRIBLE et toutes les sélections sont en violet/rose dégueulasse,  j'ai essayé dix fois de restaurer via le "remove aqua theme" present avec le theme mais ca ne fonctionne pas...

Je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire pour retourner a mes réglages d'origine...

Merci d'avance de votre aide !


MAJ:
J'ai contacté le développeur et il m'a indiqué la marche à suivre, il suffit de télécharger obsidian menu bar, d'utiliser le désinstalleur fourni et de redémarrer la session;


----------

